# $1500. for a local dairy milk jug on ebay seriously ?



## RCO (Jul 6, 2016)

more craziness on ebay , came across 3 new listings from Ontario this morning all for milk jugs from the Windsor area . they are in good condition and as sellers says they might be rare and hard to find but no milk jug here is ever going to go for close to $2000 in an antique store ever , maybe  $200 or so if the right buyer showed up and even that would be on a good day . 

one is $ 1490 Canadian or make an offer 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/EXTREMELY-RA...021343?hash=item2ef15edbdf:g:jXgAAOSw1DtXGUqe
one is $ 1878 Canadian or make an offer 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/3-Harrow-Ontario-Milk-Bottles-Quart-Pint-Embossed-Half-Pint-Black-Silk-Screen-/201618021344?hash=item2ef15edbe0:g:YFgAAOSwJSJXGT90

one is $725 Canadian or make an offer 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/OFFER-RARE-R...020299?hash=item2ef15ed7cb:g:3nsAAOSwmmxW14kH


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 6, 2016)

Ha, reminds me of the $30 soda bottle from BC that's been on sale for $800 for years now on Ebay.  There actually are some milk bottles from Ottawa which do sell in that range, but they're commemorative Clark Dairy bottles with nice graphics.  Those prices are absolutely ridiculous.  I know that Ontario ACL milks are bizarrely expensive, but come on...


----------



## RCO (Jul 6, 2016)

CanadianBottles said:


> Ha, reminds me of the $30 soda bottle from BC that's been on sale for $800 for years now on Ebay.  There actually are some milk bottles from Ottawa which do sell in that range, but they're commemorative Clark Dairy bottles with nice graphics.  Those prices are absolutely ridiculous.  I know that Ontario ACL milks are bizarrely expensive, but come on...




milk bottles prices are confusing , I remember talking to an antique dealer familiar with milk jugs a couple years ago , he explained to me the market for them was pretty small but a hard to find jug in its hometown or home city could do well , if the right buyer was there and looking for one . his thinking was they were only worth top dollar to someone from the town the jug was from . 

I think this seller would take less money for these jugs if you make an offer but even $500 for the rare one from Tecumseth would be way too much , and you'd never get anyone else to pay that for it down the road


----------



## Baltimore_Milks (Jul 7, 2016)

I've seen a York Co Pennsylvania go for about $1600 before, I've paid $700 for a local milk before, but it is only the second known to exist, just depends on who's looking when they're available and how badly they want it.


----------



## Gene (Jul 15, 2016)

I live in a little rural Calif. town near the Oregon border and I can tell you anything with my town's name on it or any of the neighboring towns on Ebay are going through the roof but especially the milk and medicine bottles. 

They're nowhere near those prices but I'm amazed how they've escalated in the past few years. I've seen nice examples going for $200.00-$400.00 that were only selling for $20.00 to $40.00 just a few short years ago.


----------



## RCO (Jul 19, 2016)

Gene said:


> I live in a little rural Calif. town near the Oregon border and I can tell you anything with my town's name on it or any of the neighboring towns on Ebay are going through the roof but especially the milk and medicine bottles.
> 
> They're nowhere near those prices but I'm amazed how they've escalated in the past few years. I've seen nice examples going for $200.00-$400.00 that were only selling for $20.00 to $40.00 just a few short years ago.



I have a really hard time pricing milk jugs in my own mind when I see them , a local thrift store has an auction this month of some bottles , is 2 really nice embossed milk jugs one from a really small town but I honestly don't know what its worth or how much to bid , its only at $35 for assortment but think its worth more than that , have to see what bids are near by end of month , I honestly think the one jug is  in such good condition and so hard  to find it might be a $100 jug around here but not really sure


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 20, 2016)

It's hard to say for the embossed milks, generally speaking I find that Canadian embossed milks are only worth a tiny fraction of what their ACL counterparts are worth.  There don't seem to be an awful lot of people who collect embossed milks, oddly enough.  If they're particularly old they may be worth more than I'm thinking of, but it seems like the typical embossed milk doesn't draw very much attention around here.


----------



## RCO (Jul 20, 2016)

CanadianBottles said:


> It's hard to say for the embossed milks, generally speaking I find that Canadian embossed milks are only worth a tiny fraction of what their ACL counterparts are worth.  There don't seem to be an awful lot of people who collect embossed milks, oddly enough.  If they're particularly old they may be worth more than I'm thinking of, but it seems like the typical embossed milk doesn't draw very much attention around here.



its funny I completely overlooked the milk jugs in the stores window display , I saw the 2 older acl pop bottles but didn't even bother to look more into the jugs until I walked by it a second time .
the one I'm interested in is from a really small tourist town nearby , likely the only bottle that would have the towns name on it , its really a neat jug and haven't seen any others for sale recently but there doesn't seem to be a lot of milk jug collectors around here so maybe it won't go for a lot . unless someone else like a local collector wants it just for town name and decides to pay more


----------



## RCO (Jul 20, 2016)

just noticed 2 local milk jugs appeared on ebay oddly from a seller from BC , one is from gravenhurst Ontario for Laycox dairy , have a couple from them already that I found swimming and 1 I bought . 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Laycox-Dairy...187242?hash=item4d47a091ea:g:ac4AAOSwWfFXj8L0
also another from Burks Falls Ontario , a small town half way between north bay and Huntsville , only maybe pop 1000 or less today , it had a dairy at some point although can't recall seeing this jug before 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Burks-Falls-...188812?hash=item4d47a0980c:g:-VAAAOSwARZXj8PT

opening bids only $25 us for the laycox jug and $25 for the burks falls too , the laycox I've seen in antique stores for that price or a bit more , seems to be a few around here . haven't seen the Burks Falls one before , really not sure what its worth or if there is any dairy collectors in that town looking for one


----------

